# Securing Job Offer?



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, 

Everyones talking about securing job offer. But how to do that specifically in IT? I tried seek and few others have my updated resume. Is there any other site where i can start applying? 

One more thing everytime i apply, recruiters tell me their client want someone whose physically in NZ, Now how to deal with that? I tried best to educate them by sending them few updated material and relaxed immi laws regarding job offer. But no help offcourse!!!

Any guidance or help would be highly appreciated in this regard.


Thanks and Apreciate the good work you people are doing helping us and guiding us.

Cheers, 

Kaz


----------

